# Hi from Michigan



## MichiganMike (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome, I am sure you find this forum helpful.


----------



## ShizzleTrizzle (Mar 22, 2015)

Welcome from Howell! Entering year two and looking to add as well, but so much to learn... beesource has been a great resource for me and I'm sure you will learn a lot here!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## antbitme (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome! I took a season-long beginners course last year, and will be starting an intermediate course this weekend. It seems like the more I learn, the more I realize how little I actually know.


----------

